# Junkman's 2-Bucket Wash Technique



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Well folks, this long awaited video series is finally up and running! In these videos, I talk about and show my method of a 2-bucket wash. From start to finish, I cover every step in how to wash a car without creating damage to the paint. Every step in this process is critical to the preservation of your paint and as most of you know, I have the paint to show for it. For those who don't know, I'll provide the pictorial proof.

So sit back, watch and enjoy. This video series, like all the other ones that I have done is not absent of my usual screw ups. What can I say, it's another "brutha' in his garage production!"


























Pics of my paint...


















































































That's all folks! :thumb:

The Junkman


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

AAA-Nother!

LOL.... You make me chuckle


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Vette looks stunning in the last picture, I'll be having a watch of the videos ASAP. Keep em coming Junkman:thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Jay, your car needs a bigger engine dude


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very informative certainly covers it all even if they are a total noob, great stuff.
Superb stunning motor also


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. I managed to get special shout out to you all for having me here. I appreciate the membership. :thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

great vids with the usual touch of humor :thumb: 

keep em coming


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Good vids and a very nice car :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

good viewing mate:thumb:
Re the last pic, do you not have a leaf blower that can actually blow leaves


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

RedUntilDead said:


> good viewing mate:thumb:
> Re the last pic, do you not have a leaf blower that can actually blow leaves


:lol:

I don't actually do yard work, I just own the equipment that does.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Junkman2008 said:


> Thanks guys. I managed to get special shout out to you all for having me here. I appreciate the membership. :thumb:


Just watched all 5, top work as always junkman, shout out was a nice touch :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

That better be a booty call...................that was not a booty call!!

:lol:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

thehogester said:


> That better be a booty call...................that was not a booty call!!
> 
> :lol:


I don't plan this stuff, it just always seems to happen in my videos!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> I don't plan this stuff, it just always seems to happen in my videos!


All adds to the videos mate, really enjoy them :thumb:


----------



## Payson (Dec 13, 2010)

Great Help for newbies Junkman !!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Payson said:


> Great Help for newbies Junkman !!


Thanks and welcome to the site mate! :wave:


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Great vids and stunning pics:doublesho:argie: 
Got to get c5 one day


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good informative and funny videos - thanks for posting! :thumb:

Oh aye, and if that's where you live in the last picture, it looks lovely there


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Good informative and funny videos - thanks for posting! :thumb:
> 
> Oh aye, and if that's where you live in the last picture, it looks lovely there


Ah yes... that would be my driveway. My house was built in 1890. :doublesho










This picture was taken during the winter time. It's cold right now.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow - I love it! :argie:

Must be a right old pain in the winky painting that decoration at the top of the columns :doublesho

Like I say though, lovely place - Well done man! :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! Luckily, I don't have to paint it. House and yard work is NOT my expertise so I leave it up to the professionals.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Great newbie guide Junk. Very informative for all that are new to this..... Shame it wasn't a booty call :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Yea, darn telemarketers! :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great stuff J.


----------



## Empty Pockets (Jan 16, 2011)

What a good watch, and very informative for a newb like myself.

Thanks for putting the time in, much appreciated.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Hey, no problem mates. Anything to help out a fellow detailaholic. :thumb:


----------



## Empty Pockets (Jan 16, 2011)

Junkman2008 said:


> Hey, no problem mates. Anything to help out a fellow detailaholic. :thumb:


Top man:thumb:


----------



## faisal93 (Jun 24, 2010)

These vids are soooo helpful Mister Junkman! Was fed up of the horrible swirls on my black car, and now I can stop inflicting them and remove them too!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

That's the key to fixing them. You have to stop making them first. :thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

"this is not rocket science, nothing i do is rocket science.....cauz i am NOT a rocket scientist" 

LMAO :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

would love to bring you out for some Guiness your a funny guy!!


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

fizzle86 said:


> "this is not rocket science, nothing i do is rocket science.....cauz i am NOT a rocket scientist"
> 
> LMAO :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> would love to bring you out for some Guiness your a funny guy!!


I may be funny, but I am NOT a rocket scientist! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

top videos i always enjoy the depth you go into about keeping cars clean superb.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

lol great informative videos and as said earlier in the thread it will be a good tool for newbs wanting to learn how to do it properly.

love the colour of your car junkman :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> lol great informative videos and as said earlier in the thread it will be a good tool for newbs wanting to learn how to do it properly.
> 
> love the colour of your car junkman :thumb:


I just uncovered it again yesterday after not driving it for a month. 

The weather here has been in the single digits and snowing. Today, it is in the 40's and sunny, the streets are clean and is supposed to warm up for a week straight. She's coming out of the garage today!


----------



## GhillieDhu (Aug 5, 2009)

@Junkman - Awesome video mate, loved it 

However made me realise I can be quite thick sometimes... for the last year I've wandered back and forth turning off the flat in the back garden from the street through the flat with my wet dirty feet and getting in trouble from the missus when all I needed was a quick connect with a valve. Doh )

Thanks GD


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Here's what you do. Buy them for her on her birthday and then you can use them and not get hollered at for tracking mud all over the flat. On second thought, you better not do that!


----------

